# Schooner Convection Series 500 / 700 Made in NZ



## turbopsi (May 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I can't seem to find any information about this heater on the internet and was hoping someone here would know a little bit about it.

Overall the heater is in good condition and has a feature I haven't seen before where half of the top baffle swings open when the door is opened .

The fire bricks on the side walls don't look right and there's metal tabs just above them which are set at a different depth (shallow) compared to the tabs on the rear . I can't make out what the side tabs are for whereas the rear tabs are deep enough to hold fire bricks in place. I would like to know how to use these side tabs and also how the side fire bricks are supposed to sit.

I would also like to know how to ID if I have the 500 or the 700 series?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 7, 2017)

An earlier post about these stoves https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stove-info.8095/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 7, 2017)

turbopsi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't seem to find any information about this heater on the internet and was hoping someone here would know a little bit about it.
> 
> ...



http://www.gian.co.nz/schooner.php

http://www.trademarkia.com/schooner-73244393.html


----------



## turbopsi (May 7, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> http://www.gian.co.nz/schooner.php
> 
> http://www.trademarkia.com/schooner-73244393.html



Thank you, I found the above links before starting this thread but they refer to differed models. The closest one is http://www.gian.co.nz/schooner.php but there missing a page which might be the fire brick arrangement.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (May 7, 2017)

You're welcome!


----------



## Jeelzy (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey turbopsi,
Did you end up finding any information on your Schooner fireplace? I have one too and I was wondering what you managed to dig up.

If anyone has any info it would be greatly appreciated


----------

